

A play on Indian IT offshoring & how it works (rather doesn't) - Sathyaish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V-Lchu7aiA

======
cpt1138
Since a lot of HN readers wont make it to New Dehli would you consider sharing
the screenplay?

